# Smoked Mac & Cheese -- Comfort Food



## oldsmokerdude

It's cold and rainy outside. It's my turn to cook dinner but I don't want to be watching over a smoker for hours and hours (okay, maybe I'm a little grumpy) . Time for some comfort food.

There are two schools of thought when it comes to home-made Mac and Cheese. Those that like crunchy, cheesy and those that prefer creamier. I think we would all agree that either one is way better than anything that comes out of a box. The following recipe is for a creamy style (the pictures are a doubled recipe)

Ingredients

1 cup cottage cheese (not low fat)
2 cups milk (not skim)
1 teaspoon dry mustard
Pinch cayenne
Pinch freshly grated nutmeg
½ teaspoon salt
¼ teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
1 pound sharp or extra-sharp cheddar cheese, grated
½ pound elbow pasta, uncooked.







Instructions

Get your smoker going at about 250. I used hickory for a "full flavor" but use whatever you prefer.
In a blender, puree cottage cheese, milk, mustard, cayenne, nutmeg and salt and pepper together.
	

		
			
		

		
	







Reserve ¼ cup grated cheese for topping.

In a large bowl, combine remaining grated cheese, milk mixture and uncooked pasta. 






Pour mixture in a greased/buttered pan






Place in smoker and cook for one hour.
Sprinkle remaining cheese on top and cook for another hour.
Serve and enjoy


----------



## chilerelleno

Man that final shot of the pan has me salivating.
*Like!*


I haven't made any smoked Mac-n-Cheese in awhile, gotta change that.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN

Gonna have to try that!  The Cottage Cheese and Nutmeg are a surprise!  Nice job.


----------



## TomKnollRFV

I had to double take! Cottage Cheese! I'll try this some time! I like the creamier mac n cheese my self!


----------



## SlickRockStones

I need a nap.


----------



## SmokinAl

Nicely done!
Can't beat a plate of mac-n-cheese!
And yours looks delicious!
Al


----------



## Winterrider

So are the ingredients for a single batch, but you have a double batch in the 9x12 correct? Looks like a keeper for sure.


----------



## oldsmokerdude

Thanks everyone for you kind words. I was as tasty as it looked. Wish I could have shared it with you.


----------



## TomKnollRFV

I entirely wickedly forgot how much cheese this truly needs. Got one pound of shredded cheddar. I am going to hand shred a pound of smoked pepper jack for the other pound I need in a double batch. Sunday dinner hopefully is going to be amazing :)


----------



## Winterrider

Mac and cheese tuned out excellent. If we can get this finished off (just me and ma, lots of eating) .  Might have to do another round for Christmas for one of the days


----------



## Ooaaronoo

Think this could be made without the cottage cheese? If so I'm sure some other numbers need to be tweaked


----------



## gmc2003

Nice looking Mac-n-cheese. I like to add some pan fried cubed ham or kielbasa to mine. Sometimes a little bacon mixed in for good measure.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## hardcookin

Looked great...Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## TomKnollRFV

Thought I'd report in on another batch I just did of this..

I did it in the oven at 250, it turns out fine, but you might want to add an extra 10 minutes in the oven. I used smoked cheese and it didn't quite get as ooey gooey as I had hoped. Not sure if this was due to the oven, or because it was smoked cheese.

Given the lack of leftovers, I'd say people still liked it :)


----------



## chilerelleno




----------



## David Leopold

I have made a few Mac and Cheeses in my master built using this recipe and another no boil one. Here is today’s results! I omit the cottage cheese and replace it with a can of Campbell cheddar cheese soup! 

I have beans finishing up soon and also my first crack at brisket....sorta. It’s just a wee brisket pot roast really that I’m smoking like brisket would be done. Actual brisket is hard to come by and worth it’s weight in gold here in Nova Scotia.


----------



## Winterrider

It's been a while so thought it was time to spin one up. Gotta thank oldsmokerdude, I love this recipe.
All mixed up





After couple hrs as recommended





Chow time with some pork loin from a few days ago.


----------

